# اختراق PowerMill 2010 RC1



## islamalwael (18 يونيو 2011)

في طريقة لاختراق برنامج PowerMill 2010 RC1 وهي طريقة تسطيب Delcam FlexLM Server Setup
فلو كان حد يعرف طريقة اختراقة او عنده علم ب flex او نزل البرنامج واشتغل معاه الكراك يفيدنا 
وجزاكم الله الخير​


----------



## eng.gomaa (19 نوفمبر 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dz3keDUshw


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (30 نوفمبر 2014)

eng.gomaa قال:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dz3keDUshw



جزاك الله خير مهندس جوما ,

جاري التجربة و المشاهدة .

اخوكم / م. احمد الفيفي - مكة


----------

